# Mass Effect: Andromeda



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

*Mass Effect: Andromeda*


​
Studios - Bioware Montreal
Publisher - EA
Release Date - 2016

Mass Effect 4 has an official name and release window. Mass Effect: Andromeda, announced during EA’s E3 press conference, has been announced for a Holiday 2016.

The reveal trailer showcases an N7 soldier navigating a galaxy map, readying their weapon, and heading to a planet’s surface to fight and drive the series’ notorious Mako. Much of this reveal aligns with the recent survey leaks, which suggested the next Mass Effect would take place in the Andromeda system. For the full, potentially spoiler-filled details on that, check out the full breakdown on IGN.

The main character’s race remains unknown, so whether this is another human-centric story remains to be seen.

Mass Effect: Andromeda is in development at BioWare Montreal, which has been revealing details for Andromeda for years

More info..soon...


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Fallout music 

- - - Updated - - -

and pipboy as well


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

And they said they'll stop with ME3. Seeing the popularity they are just milking the series now, how typical.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 2, 2016)

Mass Effect: Andromeda releasing in early 2017


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 2, 2016)

Never played any Mass Effect game :yawn_NF:


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Never played any Mass Effect game :yawn_NF:


One of the best games. You should play from ME1 to ME3.


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 3, 2016)

Damn. I have to wait so long. But I guess it makes sense from a sales perspective. It's such a crowded period.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 3, 2016)

INB4 Denuvo V4


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2016)

Who uploaded this video ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2016)

"Mass Effect: Andromeda takes players to the Andromeda galaxy, far  beyond the Milky Way, where players will lead the fight for a new home  in history territory -- where WE are the aliens -- opposed by a deadly  indigenous race bent on stopping us," reads a line from the reported  description.

*cnet1.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2016/03/30/5a805688-42d2-4847-952f-6cf1d60d3727/resize/270xauto/96d23bdb78c51e1a776be710c850ad80/2909797-masseffecte302.jpg                                             Electronic Arts                                         

It goes on:

"Experience  the freedom to traverse and explore a planet-dense but seamless  open-world galaxy, rich with discovery. Play as the leader of a squad of  military-trained explorers in an intense third-person shooter, with  deep progression and customization systems. This is the story of  humanity's next chapter, and player choices throughout the game will  ultimately determine our survival in the Andromeda galaxy."

Another  slide reveals that Andromeda's story will involve a massive,  interplanetary battle. The stakes are high, as players are fighting for  the preservation of humanity, it seems.

"There is a major battle  brewing, and it awaits you. It is unfolding across a galaxy of planets,  with creatures and species entirely unknown," reads a line from the  description. "Draw your weapon, because the fight is bigger than you  thought. It's not just for your own life, it's for all of humanity--the  ultimate battle for a place we can all call home."

Source:Leak says Mass Effect: Andromeda will have 'seamless open world galaxy' - CNE


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2016)

​


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 15, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> INB4 Denuvo V4



RIP Denuvo


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> RIP Denuvo



No la, I wish they released crack after ME andromeda was out.. now they will patch it up


----------



## 007 (Sep 8, 2016)

Who has a 4K monitor here?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 11, 2016)

Saw the video, not exited at all. Seems same like ME series, with a jump. Already completed the trilogy so I am not much interested in playing in the same league again and again. Fuk you Bioware. You told us that ME series will be over after ME3 and now instead of making some new IP, you are giving me this crap. Have some dignity FFS.

In this area I really like the attitude of CDPR, they said W3 will be last game and it was last game. No matter how much you loved Geralt, there won't be a Geralt after W3 or that world and map for that matter. These little scumbags are just milking a series which is over. How very typical. I don't even remember the last new IP from EA publishing.


----------



## 007 (Nov 2, 2016)

New teaser out!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2016)

The problem with new bioware games is that they try too hard to please the cancerous SJW crowds

Dragon age inquisition's characters had nowhere near the depth of DA: Origins.. 

Hope ME:A will have good characters


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> The problem with new bioware games is that they try too hard to please the cancerous SJW crowds
> 
> Dragon age inquisition's characters had nowhere near the depth of DA: Origins..
> 
> Hope ME:A will have good characters


I don't have hope for story and character development at all. I do have hope that gameplay will be good. Thats all I can hope from Bioware now. DA2 was $hit in story and gameplay, DAI improved upon gameplay but story and character development were bad. Same goes for ME3 as well. If you look at new characters introduced in ME3 like James Vega and others, their character development was not good at all. I had Liara as romantic partner from ME1 and I thought that I didn't got enough from Liara in ME3 at all.

ME2 was their last good game in terms of story and gameplay. After that story have gone downhill in all games, gameplay has improved or is upto the point.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2016)

ME3 had pretty good characters, it was a great game infact, only ruined by the ending...

But DA:I was mediocre, the gameplay was top notch, the graphics was good but the story line didnt feel half as epic as DA:O.. DA:O also had a distinct art style, the dark spawn blood loading screens, all this was gone in DA :I..
I hope ME:A atleast retains some of that older ME feel to it ..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2016)

I meant that character interaction was far less than what I expected from the last game of the trilogy. But then it wasn't a trilogy anyway. Typical Bioware.


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 8, 2016)

​


----------



## true_lies (Nov 8, 2016)

This looks and feels more like a stand-alone Mass Effect game not the start of a new trilogy. Story details revealed here quote the creative director as saying 





> "At the end of this, we want it to feel like a story was completed,"


 I really enjoyed playing all 3 games and as much as i was hyped for the this one when it was announced, my hype has toned down a bit now. The reveal also says the Andromeda Initiative was established during the events of ME2 and I assume launched when the Reapers attacked, so the outcome of ME3 doesn't really matter here. Also seems there will be no NPCs from the previous games.
But i am more disappointed at there being no class system in this. you pretty much play as a Sentinel with a mix and match of skills. I am gonna wait for some official game-play to comment more on this.
The story ended for me with the ME3 destroy ending (with the extended cut, other 3 endings still being crappy), i am still gonna play this one. The characters, story and the world created in the original 3 was something that i loved and made it the best franchise i have ever played.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 8, 2016)

> The story ended for me with the ME3 destroy ending (with the extended cut, other 3 endings still being crappy), i am still gonna play this one. The characters, story and the world created in the original 3 was something that i loved and made it the best franchise i have ever played.


Absolutely agree


----------



## true_lies (Nov 8, 2016)

Some more details poping up from the Game Informer December cover for ME:A here

Backstory


Spoiler



-Around 2185, at the height of galactic progress, unaware of the impending Reaper invasion (though after Sovereign), several species band together for the "Andromeda Initiative"
-4 Arks, each carrying a different race, are built, housing thousands of individuals to chart a course to Andromeda
"Founded in 2176 and launched in 2185, the Andromeda Initiative is a civilian, multi-species project created to send scientists, explorers and colonists on a one-way trip to settle in the Andromeda Galaxy. With powerful benefactors lending their support, the program has grown substantially in scope since its inception. The Initiative’s ultimate goal is to establish a permanent presence on the seemingly resource-rich frontier of Andromeda, and eventually create a reliable route between it and the Milky Way Galaxy."



Some important details


Spoiler



-The (much improved) Mako of ME1, the loyalty missions of ME2, the multiplayer of ME3
-Global cooldowns are now replaced by individual timers
-Turians are confirmed in the game
-Class system is gone; instead you have full access to abilities from all classes, you can mix and match skills from tech, soldier or biotics
-There are no loading screens as you move through the ship, a seamless experience from picking a planet to walking down to your cargo hold, hopping into the Nomad and landing on a planet. There is a landing sequence and you get off the ship and instantly popping up on the surface of a planet.
-On planets, one of your priorities is to scout for drop zones for your crew that drop "forward stations" that establishes a foothold for you
-Multiplayer is more evolved and refined form of ME3
-No more Paragon/Renegade system
-Many familiar weapons return, as well as new melee options like swords and hammers


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2016)

I'll play this game just for the gameplay and $hit. I already know that story will be low on my standards.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 2, 2016)

Hope this is not the final product, those facial animations need some serious work


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2016)

Feels like ... it was made for consoles


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2016)

Because it is made for consoles.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 4, 2016)

the video isnt even 60fps

- - - Updated - - -

daaaamn the facial animations are like true sh!t

- - - Updated - - -

and the guy whos playing has really crap quality aiming skills


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2016)

I hope everything will be sorted out before it is released.

I dont care about facial animations.

The combat system got revamped.
It needs to play 60fps without lag is what I want. Thats all.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 4, 2016)

The main Bioware writers left before the launch of Mass Effect 3. Not expecting much from this game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> the video isnt even 60fps
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


That with some close servers for mp. ME3 MP is still so much fun!


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> the video isnt even 60fps
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


True, true, true,

But don't you agree this somewhat looks like the no man's sky we all deserved?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The main Bioware writers left before the launch of Mass Effect 3. Not expecting much from this game.


It's one of them bioware IPs that have always netted them a lot of money, even after years of release of base game. People buy dlc on less discount even after so many years just because the genre is so good.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That with some close servers for mp. ME3 MP is still so much fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



I have never played ME3 MP. 



aniketdawn.89 said:


> True, true, true,
> 
> But don't you agree this somewhat looks like the no man's sky we all deserved?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk





You know i actually agree with you on that. It did give me the feel of a NMS when they showed the interstellar travel and planets clip  in the video.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's one of them bioware IPs that have always netted them a lot of money, even after years of release of base game. People buy dlc on less discount even after so many years just because the genre is so good.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Thats like classic EA. The worst fookin company in the universe.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2016)

MASS EFFECT ANDROMEDA Gameplay Walkthrough And ALL Trailers So Far 2017 (PS4 Pro/XBOX ONE/PC) - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 5, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> I have never played ME3 MP.



Man you are missing out on a major chunk of mp action! It's really fun and very active even after so many years of release of base game.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Dec 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Man you are missing out on a major chunk of mp action! It's really fun and very active even after so many years of release of base game.



True that....still playing it to this day

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2016)

Single player is what has best story in Masseffect series.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2016)

If you look deeply, AC series story was also really good until the recent milling cycle. That simply ruined the story, the same thing is going to happen with ME series. They should had left the series and made a new IP with new story. They didn't, they are milking away the world that they build.Any game which unnecessarily extended the story ended badly. Look at DA series, POP series after TT, AC series, and many more. ME series is going in the same path.

Look at Witcher series, they said that they will make 3 games and they did. After that they simply moved on to other IP and are not milking the world that they build, they could have done that as well, but they all too well how thats gonna end. Thats smart, this is dumb. They are killing a really good series for sake of milking money out of it. NFS also got the same fate, now when I look at it, every series under EA's command suffered the same thing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2016)

Is Mass Effect: Andromeda available in Steam?
Or
Is it only available in Origin?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## masterkd (Dec 10, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is Mass Effect: Andromeda available in Steam?
> Or
> Is it only available in Origin?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



It  will be available only in Origin as all latest games from EA. You can pre order it already.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 10, 2016)

No new ea games come to any other marketplace other than origin. We could get rid of origin then 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Dec 12, 2016)

Some good news regarding the $hitty facial animations addressed by creative director Mac Walters


> "We'll be polishing the game until they take it from our cold, dead hands."


Source


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah we hear that a lot.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 5, 2017)

Release date of March 21st US, 23rd Worldwide

2 min of footage released showing skills menu and stuff and barely a minute of combat. Can't they just show Gameplay worth 10-15 minutes atleast without giving much away


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2017)

That FOV sucks.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 13, 2017)

A salarian pilot. I'm gonna miss me some Joker sarcasm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Will Feature Some “Pretty Good” Banging, Reassures Producer



Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 27, 2017)

​


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow superb trailers

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2017)

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 23, 2017)

Any deals anywhere for this right now?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think there will be for quite some time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2017)

Actually there was a 40% off on origin India a month back and I missed it. 30% on origin + 10% for origin access owners.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 24, 2017)

Deals on launch? ROFL. Wait at least six months to a year.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2017)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Deals on launch? ROFL. Wait at least six months to a year.


There was already a deal man. Hence I asked :/ 40% for pre-order is an insane deal.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 24, 2017)

are you sure? means the price was 2100, plus subscription or some-sh1t few months back. so total what 3500 till game launch and you play?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2017)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> are you sure? means the price was 2100, plus subscription or some-sh1t few months back. so total what 3500 till game launch and you play?


No you don't get it, you buy the game and keep it forever. You get to play it only after release. 

Currently origin has a subscription feature called origin access where you get to play origin vault games (games eligible for access) on a monthly subscription. Those who subscribe to this always get 10% off on all other store purchases on origin. Now add an additional discount of 30% that was put on ME4 pre-order a month back. So you buy the full game before launch at 40% discount.

The origin access is ₹335 per month which sort of covers that 10% but you still get to play the other vault games for a month.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2017)

A number of first hands-on impressions have come up on YouTube and game sites. So far it's been received positively, barring some technical glitches for an early build. It's been called an improved DragonAge Inquisition.
Now I haven't played any DragonAge game (in backlog), but what I know is DA:I received a lot of flak from fans, similar to the ending of ME3

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2017)

true_lies said:


> A number of first hands-on impressions have come up on YouTube and game sites. So far it's been received positively, barring some technical glitches for an early build. It's been called an improved DragonAge Inquisition.
> Now I haven't played any DragonAge game (in backlog), but what I know is DA:I received a lot of flak from fans, similar to the ending of ME3
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Improved DAI ?  

****. Its not very good then. And okay for a mass effect game isn't good enough. ME2 still the best till date then.

But I will hold my horses till the release.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2017)

TBH I am just interested in this game because I like the gameplay of ME and DA series. I don't really have any hoped in terms of story and $hit from Bioware at all. Those days are long gone.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 25, 2017)

System Requirements

OS: 64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10
Hard Drive: At least 55 GB of free space
DirectX: DirectX 11

Minimum:


> Processor: Intel Core i5 3570 or AMD FX-6350
> Memory: 8 GB RAM
> Video Card: Nvidia GTX 660 2GB, AMD Radeon 7850 2GB


Recommended:


> Processor: Intel Core i7-4790 or AMD FX-8350
> Memory: 16 GB RAM
> Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 1060 3GB, AMD RX 480 4GB


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow the minimum requirements are quite high.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda - Impressions after 5 hours hands-on - YouTub

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda - Impressions after 5 hours hands-on - YouTube

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mass Effect: Andromeda - Impressions after 5 hours hands-on - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


Repost  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2017)

*www.google.co.in/amp/amp.windowsce...eda-romance-options-feature-full-nudity-space

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 27, 2017)

'Mass Effect Andromeda' Game Inspired by 'Expanse,' 'Firefly' - Rolling Ston

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda - BioWare Exec Talks About Nudity In The Game - GameSpo

PC file size slated to be 55GB and there will be a day 1 patch.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2017)

Nothing beats CDPR in terms of nudity.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Weapons Trailer - YouTub

MASS EFFECT: ANDROMEDA – Natalie Dormer as Dr Lexi T’Perro - YouTub

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2017)

Mass Effect Andromeda Weapons Trailer - YouTube


MASS EFFECT: ANDROMEDA â€“ Natalie Dormer as Dr Lexi Tâ€™Perro - YouTube
Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mass Effect Andromeda Weapons Trailer - YouTube
> 
> 
> MASS EFFECT: ANDROMEDA â€“ Natalie Dormer as Dr Lexi Tâ€™Perro - YouTube
> Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


Dude you have to stop reposting..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Dude you have to stop reposting..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I posted just because your posted videos cannot be seen directly. 
Don't worry I won't post.

Just paste the link by pressing the share button on YouTube dude. Otherwise the link gets pasted broken. 

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 1, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I posted just because your posted videos cannot be seen directly.
> Don't worry I won't post.
> 
> Just paste the link by pressing the share button on YouTube dude. Otherwise the link gets pasted broken.
> ...


Ow, are they broken? Don't they redirect? I wasn't aware because they are redirecting for me.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 1, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow, are they broken? Don't they redirect? I wasn't aware because they are redirecting for me.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes they do redirect but only as small picture but what I paste gets redirected to big picture mode because I use Tapatalk.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Mar 1, 2017)

The writing & dialogues of original trilogy were never so good, but this seems too childish


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 2, 2017)

at youtube comments...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 2, 2017)

Mass Effect: Andromeda's Multiplayer Tech Test Has Been Canceled - GameSpo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Mar 4, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 7, 2017)

New Mass Effect: Andromeda Teaser Shows the Planets That Might Be Humanity's New Hom

Mass Effect: Andromeda offers awesome player freedo

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Mar 10, 2017)

Launch Trailer!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2017)

The new enemies looks like Protheons from ME series. Well kinda different but yet similar to them. And how come everyone has 2 hands and 2 legs. Why can't they make a damn species with more hands, legs, heads etc.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 12, 2017)

Interesting bit of info on the Kett by Mac Walters(ME:A creative director) i think


Spoiler







- - - Updated - - -

Multiplayer Previews:
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3

Still no multiplayer gameplay though


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2017)

This game is going to have Microtransactions for Multiplayer which I truly detest. I am not sure what impact it will have and whether it will affect the Singleplayer experience as well. I wonder what kind of MP this game will have, would be the same as ME3, kind of defend the area from wave after wave of enemies or, it would be a deathmatch.
I don't see a future for conventional MP because some of the classes can take advantage of other classes and all. But we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2017)

gameranand said:


> This game is going to have Microtransactions for Multiplayer which I truly detest. I am not sure what impact it will have and whether it will affect the Singleplayer experience as well. I wonder what kind of MP this game will have, would be the same as ME3, kind of defend the area from wave after wave of enemies or, it would be a deathmatch.
> I don't see a future for conventional MP because some of the classes can take advantage of other classes and all. But we'll just have to wait and see.


Well it would mostly be like me3 based on released details/videos so far. It will be P2P and mostly against AI enemies. Not sure about competitive mp though. 

And if you remember even me3 mp had microtransitions. That did not affect the mp experience too much and the mp is active even today after all these years. 

So unless bioware screw it up big time, it should be fine. Not worried about the microtransitions because you can also use in game earned currency to buy the same packs, only way slower through natural progression.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

Does Mass Effect Series have microtransactions?
I didn't know this until now.
But what I like in ME Series is that it's very adventurous to explore all the planets or galaxies!

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Does Mass Effect Series have microtransactions?
> I didn't know this until now.
> But what I like in ME Series is that it's very adventurous to explore all the planets or galaxies!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Only me3 multiplayer and it is completely optional.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Only me3 multiplayer and it is completely optional.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Does Andromeda has multiplayer?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes it does.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Does Andromeda has multiplayer?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Of course. After the success of me3 mp, they would be stupid to remove that bit. They have apparently integrated mp into the sp too.. somewhat like MGSV. But again it's optional, you can send you lackeys to take care of the missions if you don't want to jump in yourself.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## chimera201 (Mar 17, 2017)

The internet is brutally mocking Mass Effect: Andromeda's animations | PC Game

Looks like the animators also left Bioware along-with the original writers.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2017)

I secretly want this game to fail and fell on its face.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2017)

I have been put off this game ever since the first gameplay footage came out. And every reveal made so far has made it worse.
This will be the end of Bioware imo if the game doesn't sell that very well, let alone live up to the expectations of the fans.
Multiplayer on the other hand somehow looks promising.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 17, 2017)

*media.fyre.co/I4jko69KS6WrxfwVAnFm_giphy%20%283%29.gif


She got diarrhoea after eating alien food. Damn can't find the toilet.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2017)

If this game sells because of MP then its end of Bioware already for me.


----------



## vijju6091 (Mar 22, 2017)

as per early player game is bland and boring. No where near to biowere classics. apart from graphics and refined gunplay everything else is just plain bad in this game.
head to neogaf for more lulz....


----------



## true_lies (Mar 22, 2017)

Getting panned all over the internet by gamers, 4.1 user score on Metacritic.
Reviewers have still given it favourable reviews but not many.

Anyone here bought/going to buy this yet? or waiting on sales.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2017)

Wait for deep deep sales.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 23, 2017)

I've never played ME before, and so started playing the first game yesterday. My eyes were already seeing weird eyes/face animations even in the first game, thanks to massive memes generated for the latest addition. lol


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 25, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Getting panned all over the internet by gamers, 4.1 user score on Metacritic.
> Reviewers have still given it favourable reviews but not many.
> 
> Anyone here bought/going to buy this yet? or waiting on sales.


Pay no attention to those user scores. Many of them are probably trolling the game and devs with those scores or judging the whole game based off the 10 hour trial. 

I will be buying it obviously because it's Mass Effect, come on!  but only during a sale. It's not with Rs 3500, lol. 

Maybe Origin summer sale. Most of the bugs should also be fixed by then also.





Vineet Sharma said:


> I've never played ME before, and so started playing the first game yesterday. My eyes were already seeing weird eyes/face animations even in the first game, thanks to massive memes generated for the latest addition. lol



The first game was terrible. It was good for it's time, but It did not age well at all. Just get through it as fast as possible, cause ME2 and 3 are way better!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I've never played ME before, and so started playing the first game yesterday. My eyes were already seeing weird eyes/face animations even in the first game, thanks to massive memes generated for the latest addition. lol


 You have to understand that game is 10 years old. It was released on PC in 2007. For that time those facial animations are pretty good, also if you compare it to Andromeda, they are actually better than Andromeda which is laughable at the very least. ME2 and ME3 has very good story telling and voice acting, one of the best that industry had to offer at that time.
If you want somewhat better graphics for the game then you can try the following mod.
MEUITM at Mass Effect Nexus - Mods and communit

Also Bioware games are always known for story telling and writing, and when you fck up the facial animations of the latest game then I believe that you basically destroyed the game. I played ME series, not for its glorious combat, it never was. It has flaws which anyone will agree with. People played it for the engaging story and writing, characters, dialogues. Bioware managed to fck that up and until they fix them, I won't buy ME Andromeda even if it comes at 100 bucks. The decision is very simple, because I have a lot of games in my library which are known for their gameplay. I'll play them instead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyways all ME games gets monotonous after exploring, killing and same thing repeating always.

Now take Witcher3 which has diverse missions and creatures to kill.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2017)

gameranand said:


> *You have to understand that game is 10 years old*. It was released on PC in 2007. For that time those



Weren't you the one who said San Andreas and Deus Ex are crap because they look like ****...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> Weren't you the one who said San Andreas and Deus Ex are crap because they look like ****...



Don't act like an Indian journalist. I never said that they are crap, I said that I can't play them because they look like $hit and its hard to tolerate those graphics. I feel that pain, thats why I gave him a link to somewhat enhance those graphics if he likes with those mods and maybe ENBs.

As for GTA SA I never really liked GTA game, not a fan of that series, bought GTA4 five years ago and still haven't played it for single hour.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2017)

You said that since Mass Effect came out around 2007 it was alright but didn't consider the fact that Deus Ex came out in 2000.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2017)

I did. I never said that the game is bad or anything, I merely said that its hard to tolerate those graphics. That doesn't mean I hate the game, make a remake or a mod for better graphics and I am all in.
Also Mass Effect doesn't look that bad, its playable graphics wise for me. But thats my personal opinion and if someone can't tolerate 2007 graphics. Fine by me.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 27, 2017)

Am I the only one who actually likes mass effect andromeda. 26 hours in now and the game does get better. I agree the animations are horrendous. But everything else is pretty good. Combat is so fun now, I crave combat. And the exploration bit is fun too. Game performance is pretty good on my old hardware now. MP is as fun as it was, only better. Biotic and tech combos are a joy to watch. Overall I am enjoying it a lot. It doesn't have the same issues as DAI, though there are loads of side quests that are nowhere near tw3 level, but they don't feel monotonous. Each planet is unique in its geophysics. Boss fights are fun. And some pretty funny bugs right now but game isn't broken.

Of course I am a mass effect fanboy so all may not agree. Just my point of view.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes mass effect andromeda. 26 hours in now and the game does get better. I agree the animations are horrendous. But everything else is pretty good. Combat is so fun now, I crave combat. And the exploration bit is fun too. Game performance is pretty good on my old hardware now. MP is as fun as it was, only better. Biotic and tech combos are a joy to watch. Overall I am enjoying it a lot. It doesn't have the same issues as DAI, though there are loads of side quests that are nowhere near tw3 level, but they don't feel monotonous. Each planet is unique in its geophysics. Boss fights are fun. And some pretty funny bugs right now but game isn't broken.
> 
> Of course I am a mass effect fanboy so all may not agree. Just my point of view.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



How is the FOV ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 28, 2017)

axes2t2 said:


> How is the FOV ?


Flexible. You can stretch it for widescreen. I am getting the peripheral blur at max fov setting for 1080p so am guessing​ it is above 90 since there are no numbers displayed but just a slider.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 28, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And some pretty funny bugs right now but game isn't broken.
> 
> Of course I am a mass effect fanboy so all may not agree. Just my point of view.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



You are such a fanboy, you even love the bugs!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2017)

rhitwick said:


> You are such a fanboy, you even love the bugs!!!



Love is Blind


----------



## true_lies (Mar 28, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am I the only one who actually likes mass effect andromeda. 26 hours in now and the game does get better. I agree the animations are horrendous. But everything else is pretty good. Combat is so fun now, I crave combat. And the exploration bit is fun too. Game performance is pretty good on my old hardware now. MP is as fun as it was, only better. Biotic and tech combos are a joy to watch. Overall I am enjoying it a lot. It doesn't have the same issues as DAI, though there are loads of side quests that are nowhere near tw3 level, but they don't feel monotonous. Each planet is unique in its geophysics. Boss fights are fun. And some pretty funny bugs right now but game isn't broken.
> 
> Of course I am a mass effect fanboy so all may not agree. Just my point of view.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


How is the story telling and the character development? And the new teammates? Writing?

Plus how different does combat feel since you are not bound to a single set of biotic and/or tech skills and also just 3 skills to use?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2017)

The point is that I don't play ME games for gameplay, I play them for story, characters. Bioware failed in that department, so they basically failed completely for this game. ME combat and inventory management was awkward at best but still I liked that game because of story and characters.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 30, 2017)

If you ask me to rate each aspect:

Story: 7/10

Gameplay-
Combat: 10/10
Inventory: 6/10
Crafting: 6/10
Animations: 3/10

Character Development & Flexibility: 10/10

NPC character growth/Relationships: 8/10

Exploration/Scanning: 7/10

Explorable Environments: 9/10

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Mar 30, 2017)

true_lies said:


> How is the story telling and the character development? And the new teammates? Writing?
> 
> Plus how different does combat feel since you are not bound to a single set of biotic and/or tech skills and also just 3 skills to use?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


You can set 4 different combinations to the function keys and can swap profiles on the fly during combat. Swapping a profile will put the powers on cooldown.

The XP gain is fairly quick and they is no level cap so you can unlock everything.

Combat is much more tactical. Power's don't recharge as fast in me3 but more like ME2.

Story telling is good in terms of the main plot. The start is pretty slow but it picks up. There are overwhelming amount of things to do on each planet.

The characters are new and unique. They don't listen to the protagonist unlike shepherd who was a pro. The conversation system is better now. Sex scenes are way better too 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 31, 2017)

I will miss shephard


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 7, 2017)

I played mass effect 3 hated it gameplay combination of halo and dead space


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronMi (Dec 11, 2017)

pkkumarcgool said:


> I played mass effect 3 hated it gameplay combination of halo and dead space



Well that's a simplistic and mostly inacurate way of putting it. But to each their own, I guess. I loved the original thrilogy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2017)

I have never played ME series, and thinking to start one from ME 1.

Few queries :
1. We need the save files from predecessor for endings ?
2. Is MOD a must ? If yes which ones ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> I have never played ME series, and thinking to start one from ME 1.
> 
> Few queries :
> 1. We need the save files from predecessor for endings ?
> 2. Is MOD a must ? If yes which ones ?


Check a website called masseffectsaves.com

It's an me1 and me2 saves compendium with many different choice sets. I used a lot of them to play different characters and builds in all the 3 games.

No mods required to enjoy all the games. Plus there aren't many mods available anyway except hd textures for the first one.

If you don't have the dlc to simulate changes in me2 and me3 then you need the saves. Else the game chooses for you and it chooses all the bad decisions.

I still suggest play with a save import rather than simulate them because it doesn't simulate anything other than the major choices. And trust me the minor choices matter too.

Also the levels carry over in me2 and me3 if you import saves, so that saves some grinding too: If you import level 60 char to me2, you start at lvl 20, if you import level 30 char in me3 you start at lvl 30 and something like that.

Enjoy the awesome series. Do all the missions.

I think I have played all 3 games more than 20 times collectively, to 100% completion.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2017)

so with all different choices and endings increases its replay value and gameplay time


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> so with all different choices and endings increases its replay value and gameplay time


Definitely, so many possibilities. Some teammates die, some live, play style changes according to their abilities etc. You can be a good or evil character yourself that will also change your appearance. Explore  won't spoil the fun for you.

But me2 is the best. Me3 is more action oriented but still very good. And me1 is the anchor, so good story.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 13, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Definitely, so many possibilities. Some teammates die, some live, play style changes according to their abilities etc. You can be a good or evil character yourself that will also change your appearance. Explore  won't spoil the fun for you.
> 
> But me2 is the best. Me3 is more action oriented but still very good. And me1 is the anchor, so good story.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hmm, I think I will invest 200hrs in this game


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 13, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, I think I will invest 200hrs in this game


Soldier is the most tanky build but gets boring fast as it is just point and shoot. So consider choosing casters or hybrid builds. But that is just my thing , yours may be different

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Dec 17, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> so with all different choices and endings increases its replay value and gameplay time


Classes increases the reputability value TBH. There are many of them and they play quite differently. Story is really good, ME3 messed up a little but ME1 and ME 2 has very solid story, one of the best till ME3.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 18, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> I played mass effect 3 hated it gameplay combination of halo and dead space
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ME3's gameplay is was the best in the series.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> ME3's gameplay is was the best in the series.


No. That way Andromeda is the best, the flexible options are nice. And Dodge + the jet pack too.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 19, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No. That way Andromeda is the best, the flexible options are nice. And Dodge + the jet pack too.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


yeah i mean the trilogy, not the new one


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> yeah i mean the trilogy, not the new one


Yeah, part 3 is more action oriented. The first two have a good balance of story and combat.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 1, 2020)

Upgrade your Mass Effect experience with high-res cutscenes using this mod


----------

